# Support Thread for A1243R



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@A1243R @FelonE @TELBOR

Please will you guys all make a simple 1-line post in this thread without quoting anyone.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Lorian. Hope you can sort this.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

A one line post in this thread.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello Mr Lorian


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

_


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Itchy balls


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Support thread... makes me sound like a spastic :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

nice one spaz


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@FelonE @TELBOR

Will you guys please each quote any of @A1243R 's single line posts above.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Are we gunna have a whip round for a new snazzy helmet for @A1243R


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Lorian said:


> @FelonE @TELBOR
> 
> Will you guys please each quote any of @A1243R 's single line posts above.


 Come on @FelonE or @TELBOR

I want to see if Lorian has fixed it


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Support thread... makes me sound like a spastic :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Support thread... makes me sound like a spastic :lol:


 Doh


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Doh


 Working.... cheers @Lorian Dont know about @TELBOR but that cvnt can fck off now anyways


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'll donate a tenner if it helps with his care


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

A1243R said:


> Working.... cheers @Lorian Dont know about @TELBOR but that cvnt can fck off now anyways


 I'm wondering if the issue may be when someone quotes a quote.
I'll try that now - let me know if you get a notification of the next post.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Lorian said:


> I'll try that now - let me know if you get a notification of the next post.


 OK, scratch that plan.

It seems that I cant quote existing quotes. Yet on the other thread where you raised the issue the other guys had embedded quotes within quotes.

As far as I can see, as long as nobody manually messes with the quote in the reply box it should be fine.
Shout if it keeps happening.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Support thread... makes me sound like a spastic :lol:


You are a spastic


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> You are a spastic


 @Lorian I didn't get a notification that @TELBOR quoted me...

I think your the spastic mate


----------

